# Just wondering!?



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right place to post this but if it's not if you could re-direct me?

My dh and I have been ttc for 18 months but unfortunately suffered from some mc's. We have been diagnosed with a genetics problem for which we are being referred for ivf but still waiting for the first app.
My cycle has only recently started to get back to normal. As I was about 40 days and each month it's coming 3 days earlier so I'm almost back to normal. 

My question is - this month I was expecting my cycle to be the usual couple of days early therefore starting today but something unusual turned up instead.
Apologies if your squeamish tmi coming up: I've had a couple of af cramps over the past couple of days and was expecting af to turn up today. My dh and I partook in   this morning and noticed there was some brownish discharge after - 1/2 expecting it to be af I took myself to the shower etc..... However when my af turns up it starts like this and then turns reddish throughout the day and next couple of days. However - since this morning there hasn't been anymore af. No symptoms, no spotting no nothing. Shall I just wait it out for a couple of days and do a hpt? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Who knows Lozza?!! I am sure your guess is as good as anyone else's!!!
After M/Cs myself, my body took ages to get back to normal.  sounds like you want to do a HPT just to check.  Although they may not be reliable I keep a stash of cheap ones from the net for such occasions.  If the cheap one looks positive then you can buy a more reliable one.  Saves wasting money and having to go to the shop to buy one.  Let me know if you want to know where I get mine from... 
xxxxx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

No harm in doing a test now if u think af due. However, if not positive then is likely just your body trying to get itself back to normal and sure af will arrive soon. Anything like mc or pill or ivf tx messes with your hormones and takes a while for things to get back to normal so wouldn't worry too much, altho maybe u will have a nice surprise and will be bfp.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Lozza,

I sometimes get that anyway, like you expect to start but then nothing happens for a few days. When I'm not on the pill I'm really irregular so I should be used to this, but I've also resorted to cheap hpt in the past, just to put my mind at rest. You can get them from Home Bargains etc for £1, nothing fancy but they do the job. 

I think I asked my GP about this once when I'd struggled to time my smear appt around AF and he said it can be a little bit of last month's lining work loose from your cervix (or something like that), so isn't necessarily related to this af.  Perhaps your DH jiggled something loose, or perhaps you will have a surprise!


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I did a HPT (dunno why I still pay out for them!) and it was BFN. I don't know what I was expecting really! Although with my genetic inbalance I still have a 50% chance of concieving (also 50% chance of MC  ) it doesn't seem to make anything easier.

I think I'm just having a down day - forms still not recieved at Guys - bumped a poor ladies car when I was reversing earlier (when I went to buy hpt) and got home to find that my pet insurance renewal had not been confirmed and dog has not been insured since end of Jan and cousin not getting any better.  Reading back now all these things seem a little childish getting worked up about - it must be one of THOSE days  

 to all xxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Lozza, it's not childish as all. All these little things add up don't they, and added to the stress of ttc they can get unmanagable. Hope today has gone a little bit better for you,


----------

